# Moving from UK



## Teasphere (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi there,

I am assiduously applying for teaching jobs at International Schools in Bangkok...hopeful for results, as I have 2 Skype interviews soon. I am a qualified teacher with years of experience teaching in UK ( I am Romanian) and I am planning to move to Bangkok with my husband. He does not have a degree, has worked his entire life as a multi-trade builder, has an ONC in Plant Engineering and is currently undertaking a TEFL online course.

What type of jobs would be available for him there? Please help!

Thank you,
TeaSphere


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Remember, it's illegal for a foreigner to work in any job a Thai can do. That's why teaching English is available.


----------



## Teasphere (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you for your response, BigFoot. And no, we want to steer clear from anything illegal , hence my cry for help.


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

He may be able to teach if he completed the TEFL online course. There's plenty of teaching opportunities in Thailand.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Teaching in Thailand*



brucery728 said:


> He may be able to teach if he completed the TEFL online course. There's plenty of teaching opportunities in Thailand.


Yes, he'd have to complete a TEFL course. As do hundreds, if not thousands, of others. And, that's the problem.

Any good, private school has many qualified, experienced teachers vying for them. A new TEFL grad hasn't got a chance. And, that leaves many others for the less desirable openings. It's very difficult to land a job in any of the tourist areas - Bangkok, Chang Mai, Puttaya, Phuket, because of the competition.

The Thai schools that teach TEFL are pretty poor. They mass produce TEFL grads, who have no teaching experience, for the TEFL fees.

It's fine to think you can teach here, but, you'd better have a solid backup plan.


----------



## MikeBangkok (Feb 7, 2018)

There is lots of jobs for teachers in Thailand ;-)


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

MikeBangkok said:


> There is lots of jobs for teachers in Thailand ;-)


Yes, lots of jobs. But, a huge number of people who want them. That's why it's so difficult to find one that's available.


----------

